# Returning Elemental Silver from Silver Chloride



## lazersteve (Mar 23, 2007)

I've finished up the short tutorial on returning silver from silver chloride.

You can find it on my website by clicking 'I Agree' and selecting the link for 'Silver from Silver Chloride Method 1'.

http://www.goldrecovery.us

The silver that resulted from this experiment had several very hard chunks in it that did not fully convert. I subsequently crushed them to a fine powder and immersed them in the filtered dark green solution until all of the white powder turned gray-green. I believe the green color in the solution is due to some suspended elemental silver as well. After settling the solution may produce another smaller yield of elemental silver. If anyone has any additional knowledge on this subject please post a reply to this topic in the Tutorial Questions section.

The gray-green elemental silver powder will be mixed with a small amount of borax and smelted, and molded into a rod as is typical. I will post photos of the rod when it is completed.

Please post your comments and suggestions as you see fit.

I'm now taking requests for a topic of my next video tutorial. I'm thinking I'll move forward with the electrlytic cell that can purify karat gold if no one comes up with anything else.

I want to thank in advance anyone who chooses to donate at my website as this helps me continue to fund future videos and provides the web space required to post them. If you have already donated Thank you.  


Steve


----------

